# Shingle Plants



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Since the subject of shingle plants came up in another thread, I thought it deserved one of it's own. I love the ways these types of plant grow so I would like to see pictures of the types you are growing. By shingle I mean it grows tight to the surface it is climbing and does not necessarily drape away from the wall like many Philos do. It spans a number of families and genera and some tighter to the surface than others so I will start it off with one of my favorites, Rhaphidophora celatocaulis










At least that's what the name is I have on it. It has the largest leaves of the shinglers I've seen and I have it growing up the west wall of my greenhouse. 

So, bring them on. What do you have growing?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Ficus sp. (villosa?)*









*Dischidia sp.*









*Dischidia sp. Makiling, Philippines*









Ahh what the hell...










I have others I will need to photograph. Thats it for now from me.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Come on guys. I know more of you grow these than me and Antone. Well while this one is stretching it a bit to say it's a shingler it does sort of fit the bill and believe it or not it has grown 8 feet in the greenhouse this winter. I'm afraid of what it will do in the summer.

I think it is Begonia glabra although i came to be me unlabeled and I have another one that is very different from this.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Ill take pics of mine. Its a really neat one. Well It would be alot nicer if I took better care of it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

All talk and no pictures. :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> All talk and no pictures. :roll:
> 
> :lol:


speaking of pics ill have pics of my damn tanks with your broms in it soon. 




The shingle plants were one of my favorate plants I checked out in the jungle. I was facinated by them for a while and was blown away when I saw a nice large one at blackjungles greenhouse for the first time. But They were all over the frog habitats I visited and were very common. They were one of the plant highlights for me. Im tired and doing frog stuff now, but if im not being lazy tomorrow ill post some pics of them also.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

In BJ's galleries of their trips to Panama and CR there are several pics of these types of plants. Some are so tight growing that they really look like they were comnpletely glued on to the trees and stuff. I am pretty surprised after seeing the relative "commonness" of these in the wild that more people aren't producing these for sale. Here are links to some of my favorites...

http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/mai ... temId=1904
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/mai ... itemId=168
Very cool example...
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/mai ... itemId=280
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/mai ... itemId=480
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/mai ... itemId=510
I really like this pic...
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/mai ... itemId=512

Too bad more of these aren't available... it would go a long way towards making some of our tanks more realistic looking


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Almost all of those are certainly juvenile Monstera. There are many plants available that will replicate this habit such as Rhaphidophora hayii, cryptantha, pacyphylla and korthalsii. Not to mention Scindapsis pictus which has many nice vars. I have all from time to time but I'm short on them now.

This is one of my favorite pictures of shinglers. It's of R korthalsii but look at the small shingler beside it. Anyone have a clue?


http://dscherberich.free.fr/MONTET/rhaphkorthalsiincy.jpg


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Not a true shingler...but it has stayed pretty close to the wall


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like Philodendron burle marx Fantasy. Nice indeed.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I know many of you have grown Scindapsus pictus and it is a nice plant once it get's going. So here is an example of one










Now you can see the common form that you can get at Lowes in the background. Well here's the thing. They are the same plant.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, it was shingling until I knocked it off! Doah.


----------

